# Any Use for AARP in Mexico?



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

I was surprised when I received a notice that I was eligible to join AARP several years ago. After looking over their listed "benefits" & advantages I signed both my wife & me up. However, since then I have seldom had occasion to use it except when traveling where a military/veteran or other "senior"-type discount is not offered. Even where I haven't been able to use it too much, I had thought there was also value in how they advocated for the rights & benefits of senior citizens.

Now that I've decided to move us to Mexico in the next year or so, I just received an AARP renewal notice and got to wondering if there's even a use or need for it there? I can't find any discussion of this in previous threads. One mention I found interesting by Isla Verde was about an INAPAM benefits card for senior citizens in Mexico. Anybody else got one or used it? How does it compare to AARP?

Just curious as I start sorting through "what to keep & what to throw out"...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> I was surprised when I received a notice that I was eligible to join AARP several years ago. After looking over their listed "benefits" & advantages I signed both my wife & me up. However, since then I have seldom had occasion to use it except when traveling where a military/veteran or other "senior"-type discount is not offered. Even where I haven't been able to use it too much, I had thought there was also value in how they advocated for the rights & benefits of senior citizens.
> 
> Now that I've decided to move us to Mexico in the next year or so, I just received an AARP renewal notice and got to wondering if there's even a use or need for it there? I can't find any discussion of this in previous threads. One mention I found interesting by Isla Verde was about an INAPAM benefits card for senior citizens in Mexico. Anybody else got one or used it? How does it compare to AARP?
> 
> Just curious as I start sorting through "what to keep & what to throw out"...


I never joined the AARP, so my opinion may not be worth much. However, I doubt that it would be of any use to you in Mexico. Anyone 60 years and older who is a legal resident of Mexico is eligible to apply for an INAPAM card. It's great! Here in Mexico City I use it for free rides on the subway and Metrobus. The Superama pharmacy offers discounts for card-holders, as do many movie theaters and museums. Today I'm meeting a friend for lunch at the Museo Nacional de Antropología and I get in for free with my card. Intra-city bus companies offer sizeable discounts on tickets, up to 50%. No doubt there are other perks of which I am not aware.


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I believe you have to qualify for the Mexican card. After reading it, wasn't impressed with the so-called discounts compared to AARP.
I've never found anywhere in Baja or Sonora that accepts AARP so I'm not renewing mine this November since I'm living in Baja again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We belonged to AARP many decades ago and found it rather useless. It is a marketing tool; primarily for various insurance companies, etc. It has no known use in Mexico.
INAPAM offers many discounts for travel, medicines etc., etc. It also permits free entry to many Mexican museums and national historic sites; some of which are free on Sundays anyway, but seniors can get in on other days too. It is well worth having.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Inapam*

Thanks for the responses IV, Nomad & TVG!!

Just checking... I see a lot of ads & commercials where AARP can be used for discounts at hotels & resorts for traveling. Would that include anything that y'all have seen there in Mexico? Or would it primarily used in US-based chains & businesses? (You're right, TVG - I end up throwing about everything else I receive from them in the trash. Their magazine is sometimes interesting... mostly to show me what celebrities are getting as old as I am! Big deal!!)

I've put the INAPAM on my list to check out more closely. Anybody got a link to more (easily understood) information about this program? The reason I say "more 'easily understood' information" is that I imagine this is a government program - and most times the stilted official language of such websites & departments can drive one crazy trying to read it, much less understanding it. I pity anyone without much fluency trying to sort through such information as it is "officially" presented!

Again, thanks y'all - you ARE the GREATEST!! :first:


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Start here:
INAPAM | Inicio

Your mileage may vary, according to local INAPAM ofice policy. I have understood that one must have an RT or higher visa to qualify, as well as meeting the age 

Signing up for our INAPAM card, years ago, was undoubtedly the easiest, least bureaucratic process we've enjoyed in Mexico. Since then, we've used it mostly for 50% discounts on inter-city buses*, a few hotels, some restaurants (mostly of the chain variety) and lab work; like blood tests and urinalysis. a few farmacias may give a discount, if they are not already discount pharmacies.

Access to the CDMX Metro underground system is free for INAPAM card holders, but we never have used it, as we gave up the Metro a few years ago.

*The inter-city bus discount is our most frequent benefit.

Yes, free or discounted admission to museums and archaeological sites also.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Okay, Forget AARP? (anthing else besides INAPAM?)*

Is there anything equivalent to AARP or the INAPAM that are also worthwhile to check out once in Mexico permanently?

BTW - I haven't heard back on using AARP for discounts in US-based hotels or establishments in Mexico... 
- any experience with it (or should I just completely forget using it?)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Howler said:


> Is there anything equivalent to AARP or the INAPAM that are also worthwhile to check out once in Mexico permanently?



Once you're living in Mexico permanently, the INAMPAM card is the only game in town for those over 60.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*I Think I've Got it!*



Isla Verde said:


> Once you're living in Mexico permanently, the INAMPAM card is the only game in town for those 60 years of age and over.


IV - Don't delete the double post! It more than emphasized the point... and I get it!!:amen:

Thanks!!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Actually - whenever we plan a trip back to the US I sign up again for AARP. It seems that we save perhaps 50% (or more) on the car rental alone. You can print off a membership card at that very moment. We have never gotten a discount in Mexico at an hotel using our INAPAM card - but I believe we could get one via the AARP card.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*AARP online or at US-based hotels?*



Gatos said:


> We have never gotten a discount in Mexico at an hotel using our INAPAM card - but I believe we could get one via the AARP card.


Since hearing in previous posts (now deleted) that AARP was useless in Mexican places, I've been wondering if anybody has been able to use it at any US-based/owned hotels or businesses in Mexico. How about when booking through the internet (Trip Advisor, etc.) for places in Mexico?

Did you ever find an explanation for not being able to use your INAPAM card?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

As for the AARP discount in Mexico - I think it will depend on how you book your room. For example, Hotels.com does not give a senior discount. But - when we go to the States we often seek out Holiday Inn Express's (free breakfast and wi-fi). I just checked - if I go to their website (IHG.com) and plan a trip in Mexico City at one of their properties - and request a senior discount - I would save $10 USD per night over the rate posted by hotels.com. 

INAPAM works sometimes but not all the time. It is good for property taxes (predial), mass transit, access to museums, some Mexican air travel etc. For us - it doesn't work at hotels. It doesn't work at pharmacies - probably because the pharmacies already see themselves as discounted. It certainly doesn't work at big box stores.

Jokingly - often times if I have someone come by the house to quote on a piece of work - I will ask that when they draw up the quote they remember to apply our INAPAM discount  If nothing else it helps remind them that I am now retired...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Whether or not a place of business gives you an INAPAM discount depends on the store's policy. For example, Superama pharmacies always ask if you have some sort of discount card and give a 5%-7.5% discount for INAMPAM holders, even though their prices are already on the low end.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We used to shop Superama a lot but not so much any more. From most expensive to least expensive I think I would rank Costco then Superama then Sams then Mega (Commercial) then Walmart then the local tiendas. Our pharmacy of choice is the local FarmaPronto which doesn't take INAPAM but has a discount card of its own which yields a 5% discount.

It is interesting that we have an excellent medical lab in the region with perhaps 8 or 10 locations, every bit as good as any lab in the US. At one point I had lab work done at IMSSS and one result in particular was really bad. Went and had the same test done at this other lab and the results were much different. They don't take INAPAM but they do give us a large discount because we have a Sam's Club membership - and they are in no way affiliated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> …
> INAPAM works sometimes but not all the time. It is good for property taxes (predial), mass transit, access to museums, some Mexican air travel etc. For us - it doesn't work at hotels. It doesn't work at pharmacies - probably because the pharmacies already see themselves as discounted. It certainly doesn't work at big box stores.
> …


I have been told numerous times that non-Mexican citizens are not eligible for an INAPAM discount on property taxes (predial). This was in Guadalajara, Jalisco. Next year will be the first time I have paid predial as a citizen, so I expect to get the discount. When people ask me why I became a Mexican citizen, I tell them it was so that I can save money on my property taxes, paying about $50 usd/year, instead of $100 usd/year.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I have been told numerous times that non-Mexican citizens are not eligible for an INAPAM discount on property taxes (predial). This was in Guadalajara, Jalisco. Next year will be the first time I have paid predial as a citizen, so I expect to get the discount. When people ask me why I became a Mexican citizen, I tell them it was so that I can save money on my property taxes, paying about $50 usd/year, instead of $100 usd/year.


I'm not sure our home is worth 25 times what your's is - but after all INAPAM and early payment discounts - that is what we pay. And that is down from last year... Still better than what we were paying in the States


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> I'm not sure our home is worth 25 times what your's is - but after all INAPAM and early payment discounts - that is what we pay. And that is down from last year... Still better than what we were paying in the States


My numbers were in US dollars. Are you really paying $2500 or $5000 US dollars in Mexican property taxes?

In pesos, my property taxes have been around $1500 mxn/year, creeping up slowly every year.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> My numbers were in US dollars. Are you really paying $2500 or $5000 US dollars in Mexican property taxes?
> 
> In pesos, my property taxes have been around $1500 mxn/year, creeping up slowly every year.


You and I have already had this conversation in a previous life. We paid 22,000 pesos this year (after discounts). And - while we have a nice (smallish) house and a GREAT piece of property (view/garden-wise) - by no means are we living in a mansion. If there is a silver lining - we paid our predial using our dollar based Visa card and got a decent exchange rate.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> You and I have already had this conversation in a previous life. We paid 22,000 pesos this year (after discounts). And - while we have a nice (smallish) house and a GREAT piece of property (view/garden-wise) - by no means are we living in a mansion. If there is a silver lining - we paid our predial using our dollar based Visa card and got a decent exchange rate.


I didn't realize that the property tax rates varied that much across Mexico. I have a fairly, large but totally un-modernized house. It is pretty much the same as when it was built over 100 years ago, except that somewhere along in its history, someone added wiring for electricity and pipes for hot water. Both appear to be later additions. Otherwise the house is a pretty good example of adobe urban houses as they were constructed 100 years ago.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I didn't realize that the property tax rates varied that much across Mexico. I have a fairly, large but totally un-modernized house. It is pretty much the same as when it was built over 100 years ago, except that somewhere along in its history, someone added wiring for electricity and pipes for hot water. Both appear to be later additions. Otherwise the house is a pretty good example of adobe urban houses as they were constructed 100 years ago.


Our house (and community) was started about 20 years ago. It is probably one of the more 'modern' areas - all utilities are in ground - but we are out in the boonies - which works for us. The house was built by a Swiss guy - has perhaps 200-300 vigas - which we (I personally did half the work) serviced this year - took between 2 and 3 months/5 days a week/ 8 hour days. The next owner (German) tore out all the windows and most of the doors and replaced with wood-grain aluminum and double pane glass. Remodeled the kitchen with some fancy European chef style stuff (lost on us). Our house is very 'colonial' (except for the kitchen perhaps). It is an extremely well built house. We live in a community with houses worth at least 6 times more than ours - but we don't compete  Having said all that - your jaw would drop if you walked into our back-yard (a lot of work).


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Discount Cards by Sam's Club, Costco, WallMart, Midas, Superama & Ahorro (any more?)*



Gatos said:


> We used to shop Superama a lot but not so much any more. From most expensive to least expensive I think I would rank Costco then Superama then Sams then Mega (Commercial) then Walmart then the local tiendas. Our pharmacy of choice is the local FarmaPronto which doesn't take INAPAM but has a discount card of its own which yields a 5% discount.
> 
> It is interesting that we have an excellent medical lab in the region with perhaps 8 or 10 locations, every bit as good as any lab in the US. At one point I had lab work done at IMSSS and one result in particular was really bad. Went and had the same test done at this other lab and the results were much different. They don't take INAPAM but they do give us a large discount because we have a Sam's Club membership - and they are in no way affiliated.


Thanks Gatos - I had almost decided not to renew my Sams Club card, and hadn't been interested in getting a card from our newly-built Costco here in Tulsa. I hadn't thought about being able to continue using them in Mexico. Midas & WallMart have always assured me that my tire purchase warranties would be good in Mexico, if needed. So far I've been lucky enough NOT to need to test them.

I also have an "Ahorro" pharmacy card that I use when in Mexico. Supposedly they are located widely throughout la patria. Anybody else find this one useful?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Costco US and Sams US are totally different businesses from their Mexican counterparts and you can not interchange membership over the long term. I do know that if you have a Mexican Costco card you can use it in a Costco US but there are some restrictions I can't recall.

I think all the pharmacy discount cards in Mexico are free...

Edit : Costco Mexico honors the Costco warranty/service on our US purchased tires.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Discount Pharmacy Cards*



Gatos said:


> I think all the pharmacy discount cards in Mexico are free...


I don't see where they should cost the consumer, but it's up to the pharmacy. Like I said, I signed up for an Ahorro savings card at an Ahorra pharmacy - it was something I was offered or invited to do while I was making a purchase. Because of how widespread the pharmacies are throughout the southern part of the country, I thought I'd give it a try, at least, for future medicine & personal care product needs.

Are there any others that are recommended?  

(not confused, just wonderin')


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

It really comes down to convenience. We live in the boonies and as I think about it, in our 'immediate' area there is a FarmaPronto and a FarmaciaSimilares. The pricing etc is about the same - but the parking at FarmaPronto is much better. There is no Ahorro near us.

I will say this - there is something to be said for being a 'regular' customer at a business. The other day my wife picked up some medicine at the pharmacy and when she got home and researched it she realized she really shouldn't use it (which the doctor should have been aware of - but that is another issue). Mexican businesses hate to issue warranties and hate to accept returns. Well because they know us so well at the pharmacy (and after a few phone calls) we were able to negotiate an 'in-store-credit' for 409 pesos. So now we have a few years supply of pepto-bismol, malox, aspirin, etc etc.


----------

